# Deca and sus stack...info please!!



## chulo30 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey there...i am starting a 10 weeks course of deca and sustanon... taking 2 ml of deca and 1ml of sus a week... does it matter if i take the 2ml of deca in one injection on monday... and then on thursday the 1ml of sustanon? or do i have to mix it half of each in each injection? Also what would be the perfect diet? I eat 6 times a day... and i take lots of protein.. what are the best carbs... can i have carbs all day? or only until certain time? Thanks guys!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I would suggest 2ml of Sus and 1ml of deca personally.

Seems to be the standard method.

If you don't know how to gain from your diet, then forget steroids. Save them for when you can make better use of them with a decent diet.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

You dont want to be doing 2ml Deca 1ml Sus as this would give you 400mg of Deca and only 250mg of Sus. You would be better doing it the other way round. 2ml sus, 1ml Deca which gives you 500mg Sus and 400mg Deca.

Regarding diet - its probably best if you posted up the 6 meals you had a day and we could change things that are needed or not needed


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Going to answer the steroids question. The diet you need alot on though to understand what you eating from what I can tell.

Take 2ml's of both. Generally most run the test higher than the deca. So 500mg Sust and 400mg deca would be fine. If this is your first you could get away with 250mg sust and 200mg deca and gain really well if your diet is spot on and training is waxed.

Can take it all on sunday in the glute though will be a big jab and I'd imagine site swelling and the prop in the sust will cause some pain depending on the make and individual. Otherwise 1ml of each sunday and the 1ml wed will do you just fine.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Agreed with everyone here 2ml of deca and 2ml of sust, or just drop the deca altogether.

both these drugs are long esters, 1 shot of 4ml once a week is fine....

Dare i ask, have you a PCT plan????


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Agree with the above... use a higher dose of sust than deca...


----------



## chulo30 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks guys for your comments... i will do that...2ml of sus and 1ml of deca...but can i still do it all 2ml of sus in one injection one day and 1 ml of deca in another injection 3 days later, or all together in the same shot? I also have a PTC plan... for when i finish the course... tamoxifeno and also HCG injectables to restore my levels of testoterone. Although i was told i could take tamoxifeno during the course? thanks.


----------



## joseph1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi ,

you do not know the concetration of the deca and you are all saing that it is wrong. My norma hellas deca has the concentartion of 100mg per ml which is 200mg per 2ml and with sust 250ml is a good stack. I am personnaly now on 200mg deca e4d + 250mg omnadren e2d and I like it.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

chulo30 said:


> Thanks guys for your comments... i will do that...2ml of sus and 1ml of deca...but can i still do it all 2ml of sus in one injection one day and 1 ml of deca in another injection 3 days later, or all together in the same shot? I also have a PTC plan... for when i finish the course... tamoxifeno and also HCG injectables to restore my levels of testoterone. Although i was told i could take tamoxifeno during the course? thanks.


Put them all in the same syringe. 3mls is fine.

Use HCG throughout the cycle and use the Nolva for PCT.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not a fan of doing injections above 2ml (im a wuss!). Maybe split the injections 1ml Sust/0.5ml Deca and do it twice a week.

An AI like arimidex would be handy throughout the course. Take the Nolva in the PCT.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Personally I would put 1 ml of deca and 1ml of sust in on one day then do the other ml of sust another day... say a monday/thursday split...


----------



## chulo30 (Jul 22, 2009)

thank you so much guys!!!


----------



## joseph1 (Jul 9, 2009)

chulo30 said:


> thank you so much guys!!!


what is your concentartion of the gear please? All this what was written in this topic is a nonsense sorry. How can somebody tell you to inject 1ml of this and 1ml of that when he has no clue what concentration is the gear you use.


----------

